# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Dream Views Advertisement by me :]

## deepsleep

How is this video,
I made it when i was bored and thought maybe it would attract more users to the site and let more people know about this great thing called lucid dreaming :']
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJnTWP6r9lY

*Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section i had no idea where it would go. Mods feel free to move it - Thanks*

----------


## Neeros

Wrong section but it is pretty good nonetheless.

----------


## deepsleep

Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section i had no idea where it would go. Mods feel free to move it - Thanks

----------


## panta-rei

Lol... 5 views...  :Sad: 

Well put together!

----------


## deepsleep

because i just added it lol

----------


## Hukif

"watchs" Cool, it already got 17 views.

----------


## deepsleep

aha  thanks guys :]

----------


## Native Dreamer

Very good mate.  :smiley:

----------


## deepsleep

its getting views pretty fast :p

----------


## Mes Tarrant

DUDE... what song is that?  ::D:  That video's beautiful! In my opinion it would have been even more perfect with color... or like starting off black and white and going into color later on. But in any case, awesome job!

----------


## Super Duck

Awesome! Nicely done!

----------


## deepsleep

> DUDE... what song is that?  That video's beautiful! In my opinion it would have been even more perfect with color... or like starting off black and white and going into color later on. But in any case, awesome job!



Idk what the song is lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Lulz. You don't know the song in your own vid? I figured out it's Caribbean Blue by Enya.

----------


## deepsleep

> Lulz. You don't know the song in your own vid? I figured out it's Caribbean Blue by Enya.



because i didint add the song aha just the effects the text and all

----------


## deepsleep

How come this thread has 170 views but the video only has 70 views? watch the video people..?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Moved to General Lucid Discussion.  :smiley: 

Great video! I agree with Mes; black and white to color would've been awesome.

----------


## MANIN207

Lets have a contest.....Yours is pretty good, but I think it would be fun. Have like a dead line or something, or no winners even. Just see what we can all come up with. what do you all think?

----------


## arby

I used to do initiatives like this before....

But then the site became just a money machine for a certain someone and the whole concept of doing work to make someone else money made me lose interest.

----------


## deepsleep

> Lets have a contest.....Yours is pretty good, but I think it would be fun. Have like a dead line or something, or no winners even. Just see what we can all come up with. what do you all think?



hmm sounds ok but idk i don't like competing

----------


## Catbus

I would make mention in the description box that there is a free forum. A lot of people will probably think that it is an advertisement for sometime of package that you have to buy.

Oh, and capitalize the first letter of your sentence and add a period at the end  :tongue2: .





> Go to www.dreamviews.com to learn how to lucid dream, and to control your dreams and nightmares.

----------


## deepsleep

lmao i was in a rush when i was doing it, lol.

----------


## MANIN207

> hmm sounds ok but idk i don't like competing



Yeah that's why I said no winners or something like that, just for fun. I don't like competitions either.  ::lol::

----------


## deepsleep

I fixed the grammar in the description on the video  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I used to do initiatives like this before....
> 
> But then the site became just a money machine for a certain someone and the whole concept of doing work to make someone else money made me lose interest.



QFT.

----------


## Shift

I dunno, it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth that this is literally just http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zepm2HaGvHw but grayscale and with some text  ::?:  I don't know if Westonci made it or got it from somewhere else, but... seems like a lot of credit is due to whoever originally made it.

I know, I'm a party pooper  :Sad:  Once you've had your work stolen, it's harsh lol

----------


## deepsleep

> I dunno, it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth that this is literally just http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zepm2HaGvHw but grayscale and with some text  I don't know if Westonci made it or got it from somewhere else, but... seems like a lot of credit is due to whoever originally made it.
> 
> I know, I'm a party pooper  Once you've had your work stolen, it's harsh lol



lmao I asked him if i could use it and he said do what ever i want with it so i didint really _steal_ it.
ANYWAYS.
Ill make another one using all my own stuff.

----------


## Shift

> lmao I asked him if i could use it and he said do what ever i want with it so i didint really _steal_ it.
> ANYWAYS.
> Ill make another one using all my own stuff.



Ah, ok. I didn't accuse you of stealing, I was just saying that it makes you pretty anal about such things once it's happened to you. You should probably link to his original one or at least give credit, though if he didn't ask you to then you don't have to of course.

----------


## deepsleep

I added credit to him in the description.. lmao

----------


## sunkenpirate

Great. Very well put together. I especially liked how the song goes with the video perfectly. Color would have been great though.

----------


## deepsleep

I didint add color so it wouldnt be obvious that i stole the video of course!
lmao Jk
I did'nt add color because i got the video from westonci and i didint really wanna completely use his video and only add text..

----------

